# Armstrong Tasty Crow Thread



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

This thread is dedicated to all of you who have unabashedly maligned, and wished an epic fail on the guy throughout the Tour. You know who you are. 

Bon appettit. 

Kissies,
OEH.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

Gloating is so unbecoming.

Today was about mental fortitude.

Congrats

Len


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

That poor animal.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

Well,

Fortunately I do NOT have to eat crow.

In fact I specifically said the other day that I did NOT expect that Armstrong would lose any time on the Ventoux.

In spite of the assertions by some that it would be his gravestone.

Congrats OEH.

I just wish Wiggins had made the podium.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Len J said:


> *Gloating is so unbecoming*.




I know. 






Thanks Len, it's been a tumultous Tour. 


Btw, AC if he had the legs to do so, and did not ride away during the last Km or two, showed class by restraining himself from showboating again. It would be nice to think this is the case.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

You know, a thread could be starter about the "fanboys" eating crow since Lance didn't deliver the goods he stated he was there for and was clearly dominated by Andy and Conti. This is really getting childish on both sides.


----------



## identifiler (Dec 24, 2005)

AC stuck perfectly to the right of LA, Winds came from the front right side at 45 kmh the last 3 kms.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

BassNBrew said:


> You know, a thread could be starter about the "fanboys" eating crow since Lance didn't deliver the goods he stated he was there for and was clearly dominated by Andy and Conti. This is really getting childish on both sides.



Nawww Bass, I mean the jabs here "only in good fun" with no ill-will intended. Truly.

I know LA didn't get yellow, but he once again gave us a great ride. I'm not unhappy for Cont, either. I'm also glad for A Schleck and Wiggo, and VdV to name a few. 

It was a great race, I learned some things, and enjoyed all the well-intended banter here. Those being jerks, not so much but people will say whatever. 

Cheers all.


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Btw, AC if he had the legs to do so, and did not ride away during the last Km or two, showed class by restraining himself from showboating again. It would be nice to think this is the case.


No chance that a Lance fan like yourself would see this as conclusive proof that AC's motives were unselfish and just focused on the yellow all along, is there? 

Seems to me his biggest crime in this tour is thinking Kloden could go in an attack the other day and then not being able to reel him back after realizing his mistake.

Hardly the work of a "showboat," if you ask me.

Exactly when DID he showboat, by the way? 

BTW, nice job Lance. Your support on this board might have been just what it took to put him over the top.


----------



## svrider (Jan 14, 2009)

If you watched the race objectively you could see some of his failure to go with the breaks was due to team tactics. I said so and was called a fanboy. Said he'd have the legs today...and he did. If you watched objectively you could see it was going to happen.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

toomanybikes said:


> Well,
> 
> Fortunately I do NOT have to eat crow.
> 
> ...




I know! Way to put that out there, mon frere! 

I had a freaky and very realistic dream a week ago that LA bonked the supreme bonk of all bonks ever bonked, ever, in the last 2 K or so of Ventoux. 

Once he hit 1.8 Km to go, I knew it weren't happening.  

Wiggs has nothing to be ashamed of. In fact, I think he'll be high as a kite over this performance, and the whole Tour. Indeed he should be.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*Crow is tasty...*

I'm sure.

Lance surprised me a bit today. Can't say I am shocked, but I did think the Schlecks would gap him. Never thought Lance would crack, but figured he would not have been able to stick with one of the big attacks in the trees, but then ride within himself to the top (probably with Wiggins and Kloden) losing as little time as possible.

Must say, however, that what I really wanted to happen was to see Contador fly off, followed by Andy Schleck, and then watch the two of them fight it out.

Sigh.... guess protecting one's position in the TDF is more important than satisfying the desires of a cycling fan on a different continent.


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

jptaylorsg said:


> No chance that a Lance fan like yourself would see this as conclusive proof that AC's motives were unselfish and just focused on the yellow all along, is there?


Not that anyone needs to defend OEH, but I don't think she ever suggested that Contador motives were ever other than focused on the yellow.

Others... yes.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

More proof people on this board now nothing about cycling. Stick to PR and the lounge all you clueless haters.


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

oarsman said:


> Not that anyone needs to defend OEH, but I don't think she ever suggested that Contador motives were ever other than focused on the yellow.
> 
> Others... yes.


Yeah, except for that "showboating again" comment she made.

I don't remember a shred of showboating, unless you count the pistol shot celebration thing, which is admittedly not the best victory salute, but neither is it showboating any more than anyone else's salute.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

jptaylorsg said:


> *No chance that a Lance fan like yourself would see this as conclusive proof that AC's motives were unselfish and just focused on the yellow all along, is there?*
> 
> .



Yes. In at least as much as I think he's seasoning (all champion-brained youngsters need seasoning, including LA in his young years). 

See Identifilier's statement below. I noticed that as well, seemed he was breaking for LA. I _hope_ that is the case. That'd be cool. More cool if indeed that is the case, LA gives him some very public credit for that. 

I also hope those two to can come to terms with the fact that they are both Type AAA's... and go from there. I don't think either one is guilt-free in the whole debaucle. Egos and all.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Good grief. What a lame thread.

What we witnessed in this tour is an absolutely amazing performance from the best stage racer in the world, Contador, as well as what I would say is an equally brilliant performance from Lance, given his time away from racing.

Instead of talking about the these incredible athletes, people are starting threads about eating crow. Talk about an epic fail.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

FondriestFan said:


> Good grief. What a lame thread.
> 
> What we witnessed in this tour is an absolutely amazing performance from the best stage racer in the world, Contador, as well as what I would say is an equally brilliant performance from Lance, given his time away from racing.
> 
> Instead of talking about the these incredible athletes, people are starting threads about eating crow. Talk about an epic fail.


And the top Bozo chimes in. Priceless.......


----------



## btinder (Aug 25, 2007)

FondriestFan said:


> Good grief. What a lame thread.
> 
> What we witnessed in this tour is an absolutely amazing performance from the best stage racer in the world, Contador, as well as what I would say is an equally brilliant performance from Lance, given his time away from racing.
> 
> Instead of talking about the these incredible athletes, people are starting threads about eating crow. Talk about an epic fail.


I was about to agree with you, but then I saw that your little picture was that damn pistol salute, and now I don't.


----------



## vandalbob (Dec 13, 2001)

Great stage and a very good tour de france. The schlecks gave it a go, AC and the boys covered well. Wigo had a great ride; he's gotta be happy. So, what's next? Vuelta! Any thoughts how that one will shape up?


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

FondriestFan said:


> Good grief. What a lame thread.
> 
> What we witnessed in this tour is an absolutely amazing performance from the best stage racer in the world, Contador, as well as what I would say is an equally brilliant performance from Lance, given his time away from racing.
> 
> Instead of talking about the these incredible athletes, people are starting threads about eating crow. Talk about an epic fail.




This thread is all in good fun, so lighten up. :thumbsup:


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

FondriestFan said:


> Good grief. What a lame thread.


Yet you are compelled to reply. Interesting.


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> And the top Bozo chimes in. Priceless.......


That's Mr. Bozo to you, pal.


----------



## ClassicSteel71 (Mar 5, 2009)

vandalbob said:


> Great stage and a very good tour de france. The schlecks gave it a go, AC and the boys covered well. Wigo had a great ride; he's gotta be happy. So, what's next? Vuelta! *Any thoughts how that one will shape up?*


I guess you haven't been paying attention. Take an educated guess on how it's gonna turn out.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

oarsman said:


> I'm sure.
> 
> Lance surprised me a bit today. Can't say I am shocked, but I did think the Schlecks would gap him. Never thought Lance would crack, but figured he would not have been able to stick with one of the big attacks in the trees, but then ride within himself to the top (probably with Wiggins and Kloden) losing as little time as possible.
> 
> ...



Ha, isn't that the truth? 

No matter how much I yell at the TV, they almost never do what I tell them to do. 

Cheers my other Cannuck amigo.  
(p.s. I hope you're feeling better)


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

What's the gloating about, Frank Schleck didn't have the legs to fight Lance so all Lance had to do was sit on his tail. Lance didn't have to fight today, so he couldn't really lose today now could he? This stage, as this whole Tour, was an epic non-event. :Yawn:


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> Yet you are compelled to reply. Interesting.


If I hadn't, I would have missed the pleasure of your acumen.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

rogger said:


> What's the gloating about, Frank Schleck didn't have the legs to fight Lance so all Lance had to do was sit on his tail. Lance didn't have to fight today, so he couldn't really lose today now could he? This stage, as this whole Tour, was an epic non-event. :Yawn:





Sorry you had such a bad Tour.



I highly enjoyed it. I think I'll go for a bike ride now. :thumbsup:


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Sorry you had such a bad Tour.
> 
> 
> 
> I highly enjoyed it. I think I'll go for a bike ride now. :thumbsup:


Ditto that. Today was a great cap to it!


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

rogger said:


> What's the gloating about, Frank Schleck didn't have the legs to fight Lance so all Lance had to do was sit on his tail. Lance didn't have to fight today, so he couldn't really lose today now could he? This stage, as this whole Tour, was an epic non-event. :Yawn:


I agree completely. Just because 177 other guys didn't have the legs is no reason to think Lance is good.

If Andy and Alberto didn't have the legs today I suppose you Lance fangirls would think that he had done something great by winning the tour! Hell, anybody can do that! 

Actually OEC, You have earned the right to gloat away. I'm stoked about his performance and about what he is doing for cycling.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

ClassicSteel71 said:


> More proof people on this board *now* nothing about cycling. Stick to PR and the lounge all you clueless haters.


. . . or grammar.


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

SwiftSolo said:


> I agree completely. *Just because 177 other guys didn't have the legs is no reason to think Lance is good.*
> 
> If Andy and Alberto didn't have the legs today I suppose you Lance fangirls would think that he had done something great by winning the tour! Hell, anybody can do that!
> 
> Actually OEC, You have earned the right to gloat away. I'm stoked about his performance and about what he is doing for cycling.



Sarcasm right? 

Congrats to team Astana. Contador 1st and LA 3rd. JB just missed it by 1 position but Im absolutely amazed at the Schlecks performance. AS and AC will be thrilling us for the next few years. I thoroughly enjoyed this TDF. Its the first I watched in entirety.


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

Im sorry for the people who were inconvenienced by being forced to watch a Tour they found so boring.

I thought it was pretty good. Certainly better than last year's snooze fest that was decided by one stage. I'd say an a whole it was a lot like all the other tours in the past 10 years or so, and I enjoyed. I do long for the days when Robbie, Zabel, Thor and Petacchi dueled in sprints, though. Cav's a beast, but the sprints became anticlimatic.

Contador's domination and LA's comeback story added a bit of a cherry on top.

Good times


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Armstrong rode better than i expected. I thought he would be top five or six, but definitely not podium. 

I still am not very happy with how he acted. The interview before the stage was a perfect example, hinting at things instead of either playing the teammate or saying what he means without the hemming and hawing.

Astana was never going to have a chance at 1-2-3, so I think they did well to have 1-3.


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

nate said:


> Armstrong rode better than i expected. I thought he would be top five or six, but definitely not podium.
> 
> I still am not very happy with what he did to the team. The interview before the stage was a perfect example, hinting at things instead of either playing the teammate or saying what he means without the hemming and hawing.
> 
> Astana was never going to have a chance at 1-2-3, so I think they did well to have 1-3.


I beg to differ. Check back to when Levi was still around and before AC droped Kloden. Both LA and Kloden lost alot of time because of the AC dropping them. * That allowed the Schlecks/Wiggins/Nibaldi to be where they are. * It would have been hard for the Schlecks or anyone to take the top 3 positions away from Astana IIRC if that infamous drop didnt take place. They had a great chance to come in 1-2-3.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators note.*



ClassicSteel71 said:


> And the top Bozo chimes in. Priceless.......


Down goes Frasier!

Enjoy the posting vacation. Next time it is permanent.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

I, for one, had the mindset that Lance doesn't play second fiddle to anyone (I was the only one in my cycling group Tour pool to pick him to win this Tour. Everyone else picked AC). I must admit I got sucked into the drama. If it was "scripted" or not my hat is off to JB as well.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

rogger said:


> What's the gloating about, Frank Schleck didn't have the legs to fight Lance so all Lance had to do was sit on his tail. Lance didn't have to fight today, so he couldn't really lose today now could he? This stage, as this whole Tour, was an epic non-event. :Yawn:


It was an interesting tour for me. I enjoyed it, even if most hype was LA generated.

_oh, hai! Anyone recognize that Italian team doing very well for itself in le tour?_

But I will say that today's stage was an uninteresting fight for 3rd with AC hanging around for LA, when he could have been off winning the stage. 

Generally, I would have rather seen AC & AS duking it out for the win, while LA & FS went one-on-one for thrid. AS & AC were *non-factors* in helping their team's cause for 3rd.

Next year will be better LA will ave his own team and not have to deal with horning in on someone else's territory.



.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

JohnHenry said:


> It was an interesting tour for me. I enjoyed it, even if most hype was LA generated.
> 
> _oh, hai! Anyone recognize that Italian team doing very well for itself in le tour?_


Liquigas rode well the entire Tour. Very Impressive!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Snakebitten said:


> I beg to differ. Check back to when Levi was still around and before AC droped Kloden. Both LA and Kloden lost alot of time because of the AC dropping them. * That allowed the Schlecks/Wiggins/Nibaldi to be where they are. * It would have been hard for the Schlecks or anyone to take the top 3 positions away from Astana IIRC if that infamous drop didnt take place. They had a great chance to come in 1-2-3.



But that infamous drop, dropped Kloden. Armstrong was dropped long before by the Schlecks, who subsequently did all the pace making except for Contador's short-lived attack. How much time could that have possibly put into Armstrong, relative to what the Shlecks put into him?

I have never seen so much made of so little. Armstrong did great to finish where he did, no tactical considerations would have allowed him to finish higher than he did simply because both Contador and A. Schleck dropped him at will on the climbs, Contador stomped him in the TTs, and A. Schleck loss far less time to him than anyone would have thought possible.


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

Snakebitten said:


> I beg to differ. Check back to when Levi was still around and before AC droped Kloden. Both LA and Kloden lost alot of time because of the AC dropping them. * That allowed the Schlecks/Wiggins/Nibaldi to be where they are. * It would have been hard for the Schlecks or anyone to take the top 3 positions away from Astana IIRC if that infamous drop didnt take place. They had a great chance to come in 1-2-3.


You'll turn this horse into jerky yet if you keep beating it like this. In order to get 1-2-3, they would have had to beat Andy S. That was not an option, whatever happened with AC's attack that caught Kloden out. Maybe Kloden could have jumped Frank S., but that would still leave him off the podium. It seems this argument is settled.

And Levi was never remotely a GC factor, considering how early he crashed out, so I'm not sure why you even brought him up.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

JohnHenry said:


> But I will say that today's stage was an uninteresting fight for 3rd with AC hanging around for LA, when he could have been off winning the stage.


I thought it was interesting. It could have been better though if the TTT wasn't there. Then Armstrong would have been behind Wiggins (F. Schleck too?) and forced to attack which would have been good spectacle.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

Props to Lance, great freaking ride today. I was sure Frank was going to end up on the podium.


----------



## carter1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Congratulations to Contidor, a very impressive rider to watch. Not the best team mate possibly, but a great rider. I still have goose bumps from Lance's performance today. I do think he may a little more for them next year, even at 38-he's still mentally heads above....
c


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

JohnHenry said:


> ...
> _oh, hai! Anyone recognize that Italian team doing very well for itself in le tour?_
> 
> ...
> ...


Agree on both. And remember Basso wasn't at the TDF (not that he did anything notable at the Giro).


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

jd3 went out for a nice bike ride this morning.
jd3 came home and watched the replay in full glorious Vs HD.
jd3 is happy


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

So much made out of so little??Are you serious? IIRC I believed the way it went was that the Schlecks and AC and Kloden broke off. Lance missed the break. At the time you heard JB telling everyone just pace it NO need to attack. At this point the 4 were ahead of LA and his group by about 30 secs. Schlecks werent attacking so LA and Kloden could have bridged back like LA did the day before and we all saw how he attacked and left Wiggins a few minutes later. If AC listened to JB this doesnt happen. If the Schlecks attacked then fine but dont shoot your team. 

Had AC not attacked needlessly Kloden wouldnt have been dropped, LA & Kloden wouldnt have lost 2:18 and the Schlecks would NOT have been ahead of Kloden and LA imho. Im not makeing a big deal just stating what happened and the consequences of the drop. Remove that Kloden drop and losing 2:18 and where do you think the Schlecks adn Wiggins would have made up that time on LA and Kloden. If Im not thinking right please explain with minimal disdain if you can contain yourself. Im looking at cold hard facts not emotional nonsense. Im leaving the LA/AC hate out of the equation. 

Without that needless drop where would the Schlecks have made up that 2:18 sec advantage they got as a result of the drop???


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

[_QUOTE=OldEndicottHiwayI had a freaky and very realistic dream a week ago that LA bonked the supreme bonk of all bonks ever bonked, ever, in the last 2 K or so of Ventoux. 
[/QUOTE]_
I'm all with you on the 'congrats-to-Lance-train', but this is a little creepy, Mr.Hiway.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

jd3 said:


> jd3 went out for a nice bike ride this morning.
> jd3 came home and watched the replay in full glorious Vs HD.
> jd3 is happy


Pluralis Majestatis on a cycling forum?

Whoa.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

jd3 said:


> jd3 went out for a nice bike ride this morning.
> jd3 came home and watched the replay in full glorious Vs HD.
> jd3 is happy


How dare you post about going for a ride. Don't you know that this a cycling forum.


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

carter1 said:


> Congratulations to Contidor, a very impressive rider to watch. Not the best team mate possibly, but a great rider.


Yeah, he didn't do anything for team Astana.

Let's see. 

Yellow jersey for GC win - Check
The team's 2 individual stage wins - Check
Rode in TTT win - Check
Livestong logo on kit the whole way - Check

What a lousy teammate. Imagine all they could have accomplished without him there. They should probably have brought Horner instead.

If you're looking for a bad teammate, look at Lance


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

seeborough said:


> Pluralis Majestatis on a cycling forum?
> 
> Whoa.


I went to school on OEH


----------



## KenB (Jul 28, 2004)

nate said:


> I still am not very happy with how he acted. The interview before the stage was a perfect example, hinting at things instead of either playing the teammate or saying what he means without the hemming and hawing.



Why should he give away the real strategy? It was to Astana, AC and LA's benefit to have everyone wondering. Looking back on the whole tour, was there really ever any doubt that the two would work together so that they were _both _on the podium if it was at all possible?


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

I'll eat some crow. I expected Lance to do a bit better than his Giro performance and end up around 5th or 6th, but never a real factor. The kind of performance Nibali put in more or less. He exceeded my expectations by quite a bit.

I don't appreciate the implication that I wished him any ill will.


----------



## Circlip (Jul 26, 2005)

Coolhand said:


> Liquigas rode well the entire Tour. Very Impressive!


Liquigas certainly has a lot more upside now and for the next few years as opposed to having their cart still tied up to DiLuca as the horse.


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

SilasCL said:


> I'll eat some crow. I expected Lance to do a bit better than his Giro performance and end up around 5th or 6th, but never a real factor. The kind of performance Nibali put in more or less. He exceeded my expectations by quite a bit.
> 
> I don't appreciate the implication that I wished him any ill will.


As an old fart myself, Lance's performance -- especially on Ventoux -- made me all warm and tingly. NTTAWWT.


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

I had friends over! We ate croissants and fruit and yelled at the TV and had a blast!!
That was so fun! I smiled all morning and I'm still smiling! 
Those guys put on a great show and that's what it's all about! 
I can't wait to see Lance on the podium! He looked like he had a good time at this race! 
He was relaxed and suffering but still had the strength to hang on! 
I think the podium is perfect right now!! 
YAAAY!!! !


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> This thread is dedicated to all of you who have unabashedly maligned, and wished an epic fail on the guy throughout the Tour. You know who you are.
> 
> Bon appettit.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty indifferent to Lance, but, just to say it... to credibly do the full-on Lance-gloat-thing, wouldn't Lance have to have _won_ the Tour, or at least maybe the Ventoux stage, which he really wanted? :idea:

Best one can say is, "he did good for an old guy." Nice, but doesn't have quite the feel of spiking the ball in the end zone and doing the funky chicken. Kinda like Tom Watson at the British Open last week.

Partial gloat fail. IMO, of course.
.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Dwayne Barry said:


> I thought it was interesting. It could have been better though if the TTT wasn't there. Then Armstrong would have been behind Wiggins (F. Schleck too?) and forced to attack which would have been good spectacle.


That's my love/hate with the TTT.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Reality trumps Mythology.

Lance rode extremely well, but obviously wasn't the same guy that won seven Tours. No epic victory, no epic fail. It's obvious to anyone but the most irrational diehard fan that a new generation of elite cyclists has surpassed him. Which is as it should be.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

seeborough said:


> I'm all with you on the 'congrats-to-Lance-train', but this is a little creepy, Mr.Hiway.



I just about choked on my lunch just now, I'm laughing so hard.

You really NEED to start paying attention.


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

pretender said:


> Reality trumps Mythology.
> 
> Lance rode extremely well, but obviously wasn't the same guy that won seven Tours. No epic victory, no epic fail. It's obvious to anyone but the most irrational diehard fan that a new generation of elite cyclists has surpassed him. Which is as it should be.



I agree abvout him not being the same 7 tour winner but he whooped most of the new generation of elite cyclists except for 2 And it would have been only 1 if blah blah blah lol....


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

How many bike racers are there in the world? Hundred thousand? Fifty thousand? Ole Armstrong just finished 3rd in what is widely accepted as the Super Bowl/World Cup/Wimbleton/Le Mans of bike races..and he's called a "has-been"?

Tough crowd...


----------



## gegarrenton (Jul 10, 2009)

I know, right?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

Gnarly 928 said:


> How many bike racers are there in the world? Hundred thousand? Fifty thousand? Ole Armstrong just finished 3rd in what is widely accepted as the Super Bowl/World Cup/Wimbleton/Le Mans of bike races..and he's called a "has-been"?
> 
> Tough crowd...



Tough crowd,

that couldn't hold his towel for him.

Yep.

It's like they always used to say - age and treachery make up for a lot of youth and energy.

Armstrong is like the Gretzky of cycling.

He's got eyes in the back of his head and _knows_ where people are, and what they're feeling like.

He has always had this, love him or hate him, or somewhere in between.

He is not a guy to bet against, never has been.

He knows the flow of a race better than most, he knows the roads and the weather and how they will affect people,

And he is almost always in the right place at the right time.

If you've got those smarts, you don't have to burn yourself to pieces.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

This thread isn't about Sheryl Crow?

Color me disappointed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> I know! Way to put that out there, mon frere!
> 
> I had a freaky and very realistic dream a week ago that LA bonked the supreme bonk of all bonks ever bonked, ever, in the last 2 K or so of Ventoux.
> 
> ...


I am sure he will be.

As am I.

But I have money in that team, a podium place would have been really good.


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

toomanybikes said:


> Tough crowd,
> 
> that couldn't hold his towel for him.
> 
> ...



Wiggins will concur lol. He just sucked Wiggins wheel and let him wear himself out and soon as he sensed Wiggy was the verge of cracking he dropped him like a noob cyclist. It was cold hearted and a thing of beauty to watch at the same time.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> I know LA didn't get yellow, but he once again gave us a great ride.


Interesting, Ed.

My observation: It's not about the Lance.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

zmudshark said:


> This thread isn't about Sheryl Crow?
> 
> Color me disappointed.


Your spell check is broken.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

toomanybikes said:


> Your spell check is broken.


Yup. It should be *'colour'*


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

Well played by lance. He did a lot better than any one expected.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

For the life of me, I cannot remember any other placing of 'third' in the history of the TdF. I think this shows how skewed this whole discussion is. 

Anyone else? Who was your favourite 3rd place?


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Snakebitten said:


> I agree abvout him not being the same 7 tour winner but he whooped most of the new generation of elite cyclists except for 2 And it would have been only 1 if blah blah blah lol....


Actually he very easily could have been fifth or sixth.

The race of truth told the story.

I'm not saying he's a scrub. But remember, when Michael Jordan unretired, he won three more rings. When a sports icon unretires with as much hoopla and distraction as Armstrong did, it's perfectly fair to have high expectations.


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

pretender said:


> It's obvious to anyone but the most irrational diehard fan that a new generation of elite cyclists has surpassed him.


Yep... all both of them.


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

pretender said:


> Actually he very easily could have been fifth or sixth.
> 
> The race of truth told the story.
> 
> I'm not saying he's a scrub. But remember, when Michael Jordan unretired, he won three more rings. When a sports icon unretires with as much hoopla and distraction as Armstrong did, it's perfectly fair to have high expectations.



Just as easily it could have been 2nd place as well if certain event didnt transpire. You make pointless assumptions all in the name of poopooing the accomplishments of your most hated TDF rider lol. Even when you attempt to give him credit you cant help but take it back with some snide remark. I like you. Entertaining posts

AS for the race of truth lmao...What are the GC standing again? Dont come anymore truthful than that. Hurts doesnt it:cryin:


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Spunout said:


> For the life of me, I cannot remember any other placing of 'third' in the history of the TdF. I think this shows how skewed this whole discussion is.
> 
> Anyone else? Who was your favourite 3rd place?


Raymundas "the drugs are for my grandmother" Rumsas

In all fairness, no other 3rd place was achieved by a 7-time champion returning to the sport after 3 years.


----------



## Snakebit (Mar 18, 2002)

Spunout said:


> For the life of me, I cannot remember any other placing of 'third' in the history of the TdF. I think this shows how skewed this whole discussion is.
> 
> Anyone else? Who was your favourite 3rd place?


This one will be remembered, even by you.


----------



## M-theory (Jul 16, 2009)

FondriestFan said:


> Good grief. What a lame thread.
> 
> What we witnessed in this tour is an absolutely amazing performance from the best stage racer in the world, Contador, as well as what I would say is an equally brilliant performance from Lance, given his time away from racing.
> 
> Instead of talking about the these incredible athletes, people are starting threads about eating crow. Talk about an epic fail.


Agreed.

I like Lance and wished him well (I upgraded to a Trek Madone based, in part, on his having rode the bike) but...Contador was a revelation to watch. 

Conti's a true virtuoso with the bike. He's the Mozart to Lance's Salieri. 

That Lance was able on hang on to third was due to a great TTT. Conti also helped pace Lance on the last stage to Ventoux. 

So when all is said and done, Lance's third was made possible by Contador and the strong team of Astana. Contador would probably have won on any team...he's that good.

So the gloating is a bit ridiculous. But hey, there have been more foolish threads, I suppose.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Snakebit said:


> This one will be remembered, even by you.


Zing!



Snakebitpwns.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

LWP said:


> Yep... all both of them.




Zing!


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

Snakebitten said:


> At this point the 4 were ahead of LA and his group by about 30 secs. Schlecks werent attacking so LA and Kloden could have bridged back like LA did the day before and we all saw how he attacked and left Wiggins a few minutes later.


The Shlecks with Conti and Kloden were nearly 2 minutes ahead of Armstrong when Conti attacked, the lead was all due to the pace making of the Schlecks.

Contador stopped his attack as soon as he saw Kloden had been dropped and the Schlecks resumed setting the pace.

Given how Kloden went backwards like he had dropped an anchor (he lost well over a minute in less than a couple of kms by the summit), it's probably pretty sure he wasn't going to be long with that group anyway.

The Schlecks with Conti were well over 2 minutes ahead when Armstrong attacked and dropped Wiggins. Armstrong went over the top about 2 minutes behind the Schlecks/Conti and a minute behind Kloden.

He then chased down Kloden with Nibali and they finished something over 2 minutes behind the front, again where the Schlecks had set the pace the whole time.

So if you can tell me where in the world Armstrong could have erased that 2 minutes or what Contador had with establishing it, I'm all ears. If someone got screwed it was Kloden, although I think it likely he was going to be dropped anyway as he couldn't even hold Nibali/Armstrong when they caught him near the finish. If you're asserting Kloden could have stayed with them, then well he finishes 3rd and Armstrong is 4th on GC, A. Schleck is still 2nd.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

toomanybikes said:


> I just about choked on my lunch just now, I'm laughing so hard.
> 
> You really NEED to start paying attention.



Heeee.  




But See's got a point. It was a bit creepy. I woke up going, _man, wtf_?


----------



## rroselli (Jan 2, 2003)

Gnarly 928 said:


> How many bike racers are there in the world? Hundred thousand? Fifty thousand? Ole Armstrong just finished 3rd in what is widely accepted as the Super Bowl/World Cup/Wimbleton/Le Mans of bike races..and he's called a "has-been"?
> 
> Tough crowd...


Oui... congrats to Lance on a solid comeback. Shark is back in the water.


----------



## Snakebitten (Jun 26, 2008)

Dwayne Barry said:


> The Shlecks with Conti and Kloden were nearly 2 minutes ahead of Armstrong when Conti attacked, the lead was all due to the pace making of the Schlecks.
> 
> Contador stopped his attack as soon as he saw Kloden had been dropped and the Schlecks resumed setting the pace.
> 
> ...



I appreciate the rebuttal but I was going off my memory. I thought it was a 30 sec lead they had at the time AC attacked. Hence you can see why I thought it was a bone head move. If as you say it was already 2 min lead over LA when AC attacked Kloden than I stand corrected and what you laid out makes sense. No worries.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

Spunout said:


> For the life of me, I cannot remember any other placing of 'third' in the history of the TdF. I think this shows how skewed this whole discussion is.
> 
> Anyone else? Who was your favourite 3rd place?


No really famous thirds come to mind. Lots of famous seconds though... Hinault, Fignon, Poulidor...

But your point is well-taken. Ppl would be talking about Lance and giving him 'attaboys' even if he had done almost nothing the entire Tour and come in 25 minutes down.

It'd be like, "OMG, he finished Top 20, wow, that's incredible after the layoff, considering his age, etc. etc."
.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

SystemShock said:


> No really famous thirds come to mind. Lots of famous seconds though... Hinault, Fignon, Poulidor...
> 
> But your point is well-taken. Ppl would be talking about Lance and giving him 'attaboys' even if he had done almost nothing the entire Tour and come in 25 minutes down.
> 
> ...


I respectfully disagree. Had he finished well outside the top 10 (e.g., a performance worse than his 12th (now 11th thanks to DiLuca) overall at the Giro), the accusations that he really needed PEDs to fuel his success from 99 to 2005 would have come out of the coffin like zombies. I think with this 2009 performance -- which was only about 5 minutes off the top GC and for which he has been tested a ridiculous amount -- he's managed to put most of those issues to rest (at least for now).

FWIW, I had him pegged to finish 8th overall before the start in Monaco, so I'm putting mustard on my crow. The guy is not only strong but has a great racing brain, always near the front, always ready to seize an opportunity.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Snakebitten said:


> I beg to differ. Check back to when Levi was still around and before AC droped Kloden. Both LA and Kloden lost alot of time because of the AC dropping them. * That allowed the Schlecks/Wiggins/Nibaldi to be where they are. * It would have been hard for the Schlecks or anyone to take the top 3 positions away from Astana IIRC if that infamous drop didnt take place. They had a great chance to come in 1-2-3.


A. Schleck owned everyone except Contador and would have taken second even with Leipheimer there. F. Schleck did a great job supporting, which is probably why he didn't have it left today. Saxo Bank and A. Schleck were too strong for Astana to get all three podium spots even with Leipheimer.


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks to all the riders for giving us the pleasure of watching the 2009 TdF especially to:

Alberto Contador who provided the team soap opera plot and riding like a champion.

Andy Shleck a young future champion who showed that blood is still thicker than water at his house. Constantly looking back toward older brother Frank. Hoping against hope that the two could ride away to victory on Mont Ventoux.

To a 7 time TdF Champion to come out of retirement to fight for a cause that touches almost everyone on this planet. And to make the fight for third place both exciting and heroic.

To the exciting new talents like Nibali, Martin, Pellizotti, Wiggins, Kreuziger, that provide a bright future for cycling.

Congratulations to Johann Bruyneel for putting two riders on the podium,

To the demise of riders like Evans, Sastre and Periero who failed to challenge the yellow jersey. AC take note.


----------



## BIGBOB (Jan 29, 2004)

Coolhand said:


> Down goes Frasier!
> 
> Enjoy the posting vacation. Next time it is permanent.







You spelled "poast" wrong.......just saying. If your gonna mod, get it together.



Spank me baby, spank me.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

FondriestFan said:


> Good grief. What a lame thread.
> 
> What we witnessed in this tour is an absolutely amazing performance from the best stage racer in the world, Contador, as well as what I would say is an equally brilliant performance from Lance, given his time away from racing.
> 
> Instead of talking about the these incredible athletes, people are starting threads about eating crow. Talk about an epic fail.


I think it can be useful. Those who proclaimed Armstrong's failure as not only a personal preference, but as a metaphysical certitude, can benefit from being reminded of their error in judgment. It gives them a chance to regain their damaged reputation with an admission of bad judgment. 
In the weeks and days leading to next year's tour, when threads inviting predictions are created, I'll be more inclined to take seriously the words of someone who will now say, 
"I underestimated Lance. I still don't like him and hope he fails, but if I had to put money on it, I'd keep my wallet shut."


----------



## karatemom (Mar 21, 2008)

My favorite 3rd place person is Jan Ullrich (he finished 3rd some year or other, didn't he?). Anyway, you've got to hand it to Lance. I think of any other athlete who retired from any sport and then re-entered it and was still competitive. Maybe Seabiscuit.


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

rogger said:


> This stage, as this whole Tour, was an epic non-event. :Yawn:


Lance will gladly refund your money. There will, of course, be a restocking fee.


----------



## nsw2516 (Jul 21, 2009)

So.......anyone not reckon Mr Armstrong will podium next year??


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

OldEndicottHiway said:


> Btw, AC if he had the legs to do so, and did not ride away during the last Km or two, showed class by restraining himself from showboating again. It would be nice to think this is the case.


I don't think AC had the legs. I think he might have gone for the win if he did. It looked like Andy was dishing out some serious pain today.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

nsw2516 said:


> So.......anyone not reckon Mr Armstrong will podium next year??


Not entirely unlikely. I'd say even odds.


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

fornaca68 said:


> I respectfully disagree. Had he finished well outside the top 10 (e.g., a performance worse than his 12th (now 11th thanks to DiLuca) overall at the Giro), the accusations that he really needed PEDs to fuel his success from 99 to 2005 would have come out of the coffin like zombies. I think with this 2009 performance -- which was only about 5 minutes off the top GC and for which he has been tested a ridiculous amount -- he's managed to put most of those issues to rest (at least for now).


It really depends if you like Lance or not.

If you really like Lance, then any halfway decent finish becomes an "attaboy" somehow.

If you don't like Lance, then a decent-but-unspectacular performance becomes proof of 'el dopay'.

What's the quote? "We see things not as they are, but as we are." :idea:
.


----------



## C6Rider (Nov 15, 2008)

*I thought this thread was about Sheryl Crow*

as she certainly is tasty.


----------



## OES (Jan 23, 2002)

Spunout said:


> Interesting, Ed.
> 
> My observation: It's not about the Lance.


Note: Me, OES, is _Ed_. She, OEH, is _Endicott_. There's been much confusion in this thread.


----------



## elcameron (Aug 10, 2002)

C6Rider said:


> as she certainly is tasty.


Tasty Crow:


----------



## SystemShock (Jun 14, 2008)

elcameron said:


> Tasty Crow:


She appears to be spanking John Mayer with a paddle while wearing a bikini. That's hawt. :thumbsup:
.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Snakebitten said:


> I beg to differ. Check back to when Levi was still around and before AC droped Kloden. Both LA and Kloden lost alot of time because of the AC dropping them. * That allowed the Schlecks/Wiggins/Nibaldi to be where they are. * It would have been hard for the Schlecks or anyone to take the top 3 positions away from Astana IIRC if that infamous drop didnt take place. They had a great chance to come in 1-2-3.


Because Andy was so tired on Ventoux dragging all the contenders to the top while Kloden gets dropped. Yah, Kloden was right there...


----------

